# Gas dryer blowing a circuit



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

I have an old washer and dryer combo. I promised my wife when they died I would put in a nice stackable combo. Well it happened, the gas dryer blew a circuit breaker. Suspecting the circuit since I just worked on the panel. I tried to plug the dryer in with an extension cord and it sparked when I plugged it in.

Not a problem right, just go buy the promised new set. The problem is we are 2 hours from an appliance store and they don't have what we want, it might be days or weeks to get what we want.

So in order to keep our household working I want to try to repair this dryer until we can get the set we want delivered. I have repaired dryers in the past but not sure how to track down a short in the current one.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sometimes it just the heating element that fails and shorts out causing the issue you are having and needs replacing. just a guess.








Go to repairclinic.com type in your model number and it will list the 5 major causes of why your dryer keeps tripping breaker. Great how to and parts testing videos.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

I pretty much guarantee that its not the heating element, since gas dryers don't have heating elements.

The short could be almost anything. I guess I'd start by taking it apart and inspecting any wiring that you can get to. Look for places where it might have rubbed through or melted against some metal.

Also use your nose to smell for a burnt plastic type smell from the back of the switches or near the circuit board if it has one.

Turn the switch to off and try plugging it in again. If it still sparks/trips the breaker then it's probably not the motor or anything to do with the gas valve or ignition system.

If after doing all of that you still cant figure it out, unplug the dryer and disconnect every wiring connection that there is and wrap electrical tape around the connectors. Plug the dryer back in. Hopefully the breaker will hold now.

Now unplug the dryer and connect something back up and plug the dryer back in again. Do this over and over, reconnecting one component at a time until you find out what it is that makes it trip.

Hopefully you can figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You said it sparked when you plugged it in. Was the dryer control in the off position when that happened. Does the dryer have a light? If so, make sure the door is closed. You may just have a short. May be as simple as a terminal or connection that had worked loose. Unplug the unit and take off the panel to look around at the circuitry. You may see a wire loose or perhaps an indication of where a hot wire has touched the metal. Hopefully you don't have an internal part that is shorted. And before you go too far, check where the cord enters the machine. I have seen insulation worn off because of the vibration and seen the wire bare right where it enters the dryer. Hopefully it is that simple.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol. good point. Next time I will read thread more carefully. 

However, once you type in your model number repairclinic.com will pull up the right dryer.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Most likely the windings of the motor that have shorted out. Why not order the new dryer online and have it delivered? What do you gain by seeing it in the store?
In the store I have no way of knowing how reliable the appliance is going to be or learn about any defects from the sales person. 

If I go to bestbuy.com I can learn which appliances have the most happy customers and then decide on the features or capacity I want. Two days later I can have the appliance delivered to my house.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

There is always Amazon for appliances. Your selection is endless. You get the same guarantee, additional warranty plans are available as well.
They just don't take the old appliances.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Ask how long a cycle take on your chosen new units. Old fashioned top loaders take about a half hour. Some new styles take 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

Fixed it.

I started taking it apart cleaned out the back of lint. Saw now frayed wires, started trying to pry open the front panel, realized the top was the way to open it up......

About then I knew what was wrong, one of the front panel switches had wiggled loose about a year ago. I worked around its need with other settings, the thing still worked.

As I was prying off the top I knew that loose switch was the cause. I twisted it back into its slot and saw a chared area below it. About 45 minutes of work and saved myself $1600.

I still might buy the new unit if I can figure out how to make it fit but for now I don't have to visit a laundry mat again anytime soon.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey, good job! I'm glad you figured it out (even if your wife isn't). Thanks for the update.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Good for you. That initial short when you plugged it in was the indicator.
But you may as well order the new set.
Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

Missouri Bound said:


> Good for you. That initial short when you plugged it in was the indicator.
> But you may as well order the new set.
> Happy wife, happy life.


It was interesting because that switch has been loose for at least a year. It just wiggled to the point where it shorted the dryer.

I am planning on buying a new setup if I can find one to fit, although I am leary of buying anything new fangled. 20 years ago I purchased one of the first front loading washer or this house. It was new technology and was problematic from the start and died after about 5 years. I have since bought older washer and dryers and repaired them on the rare occasion they malfunctioned. The dryer I am using is from that old pair.

It's hard to replace a working washer and dryer that have lasted 20+ and 30_ years for a new one of questionable endurance or repairability.


----------

